# I am an author and new to this board Introducing my books on kindle



## Anne Lebrecht (Sep 7, 2009)

The following list is of my published books on kindle. (I am a new subscriber to this board, and an author.)
I have reduced all of my kindle editions to 99 cents to introduce myself. 
Please visit my website for more details and synopsis as well as reviews.

http://www.annelebrecht.com

Here is the kindle list on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=anne+lebrecht&x=14&y=24

Thank you for allowing me to present these to you.
I hope you enjoy reading them.
Anne Lebrecht


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anne Lebrecht said:


> The following list is of my published books on kindle. (I am a new subscriber to this board, and an author.)
> I have reduced all of my kindle editions to 99 cents to introduce myself.
> Please visit my website for more details and synopsis as well as reviews.
> 
> ...


Welcome Ms. Anne!

I am sure you will find that there are a lot of really nice helpful people on here. Good LUck with your books!


----------



## Anne Lebrecht (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Meredith;
Do you write?
Please share.
Anne


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!
-Jenna


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Anne. We're a great group of people here.  You'll eventually think of us as 'family'


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to Kindle Boards, Anne!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome! I'm a few days new, too. It's true what they say: nice people here.


----------



## Anne Lebrecht (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
I am glad I am here.
It will take me a little time to find out how to get around.  
I am wondering if there is a way to start with the latest post then scroll back wards?  

Anne


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> Welcome! I'm a few days new, too. It's true what they say: nice people here.


Except for ME! Mwahahahahaha!
Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrr! Welcome!

--Cap'n Fistulous Withers


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne Lebrecht said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
> I am glad I am here.
> It will take me a little time to find out how to get around.
> I am wondering if there is a way to start with the latest post then scroll back wards?
> ...


You can set it in your profile to have the newest post at the top.

L


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome, Anne!

These are great boards, and you'll be able to find your way around in no time.  I echo the above sentiment--really nice people here who are willing to bend over backwards to offer their support and advice. (Except for that Cap'n Withers--ya gotta watch out for that one...)

Nicolas


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, Anne,
Welcome! I see you have a lot of books out and they look really good. I sampled a couple, which is all I can do right now because of exceeding my book buying budget last month. Now I have to get busy reading.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Anne

Ed Patterson


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board! I find this to be a very lively place for authors and readers alike. I hope you enjoy the support, because I know I do.   Everyone is very helpful and loves to debate and discuss. I've noticed the troll count is lower than other places. Looking forward to posting with you.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome, Anne!

On a side note: Edward Patterson, who welcomed you below, is the author of the free book I recommended for you.  

This is where I found out about that book and lots of others. As you are a prolific reader, also, you will enjoy this forum from both an author's and a reader's viewpoint.


----------



## Heather Parker (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Anne, I also only joined a few days ago but everyone seems really friendly and helpful here.  (Mind you, I'd spent two days trying to work out how to get the pictures and links onto the thread first!)  It all works really well when you get here - I just wish writers didn't have to be quite so computer literate these days...
Best of luck with your books!
Heather


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Heather Parker said:


> Hi Anne, I also only joined a few days ago but everyone seems really friendly and helpful here. (Mind you, I'd spent two days trying to work out how to get the pictures and links onto the thread first!) It all works really well when you get here - I just wish writers didn't have to be quite so computer literate these days...
> Best of luck with your books!
> Heather


Computer literate, yes. But, I did just jot down notes about Interpol and Financial Intelligence Units on a 2x2 yellow sticky note.  There are still some of us rebels out there! Now as long as I don't throw out the yellow sticky note!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::jumps up & down & waves:::

Hiya!


----------

